# [SOLVED] Youtube Videos Won't Play



## Beginr (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi,

I've just purchased a new computer with Microsoft 7 Professional 64 Bit Edition (10,3,181,34). I've downloaded Adobe Flash Player. It plays other videos, but not Youtube.

I believe I'm running a 32 bit version of Windows Explorer - Since the "64 Bit Edition" does not appear next the Version 9.0.1 designation.

When I attempt to run a Youtube video, a black box appears with no controls, or messages.

I've tried some of the Adobe suggested trouble shooting, but I couldn't solve the problem. I even unistalled my first install, and reinstalled the Flash Player.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thank You!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

Hi Beginr,

It might be that the Flash Plugin isn't properly loaded in the web browser.
Which web browser are you using? Have you tried any other browsers?
(i.e. try Internet Explorer & Mozilla Firefox)


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

Hi Beginr,

What browser are you using that your not able to play youtube videos? 

also side note ...

- If using AdBlock, unchecking 'block ads inside YouTube videos'
- Updating Java
- Clearing cache

try those should fix it.

YourTravelingGeek


----------



## Beginr (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

I'm sorry - I'm always confusing "Windows Explorer" with "Windows Internet Explorer".

I'm using Internet Explorer Version 9 (9.0.8112.16421)

Thanks for your reply(s)


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

No worries at all 

Have you tried the things YTGeek mentioned?
Clear cache etc: Start Internet Explorer > Tools > General tab > Browsing history - Delete > Delete all.

Have you also tried another browser to see if that works?
E.g. download FireFox from mozilla.org


----------



## Beginr (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

Thanks - "Clearing the Cache" - Worked!!!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

Awesome, enjoy


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

awesome! that's wonderful that it worked  and not a problem enjoy any other question's feel free too ask. 

YourTravelingGeek


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Youtube Videos Won't Play*

Can make this topic marked SOLVED thank you 

YourTravelingGeek


----------

